# MY daughter just called me a....



## PoasCrazy

I don't know what kids are learning at school these days ... but it isn't math. My 7 year old just called me a "fur-burger" I about died!!! 

Anyone else's kids learn bad words at school?


----------



## LittleStars

Nothing wrong with a little creativity in cursing! I have no problem with the 'real' curse words but don't think it's appropriate for a young child to use them since they need to learn when it is and is not okay to use the words and to not use then agressively against someone. So if using benign words to learn to be appropriate is what your child is doing then I say enbrace it! My 5yo is quite as inventive as you 7yo though. Furbuger is a good one. :)


----------



## mummy3

Fur burger?! :rofl:

Cant say we've had any bad words yet but I'm sure it'll come!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Fur-burger? :shock: never heard of it! Its pretty common for kids to think up crazy insults though!


----------



## PoasCrazy

Um , fur-burger is slang for hairy P*ssy


----------



## saitiffeh

Oh boy I was just talking to OH about this!

My son started Junior Kindergarten this year and their word is "bagel". It's such a harmless word but they've started calling each other a bagel and it's taken on this huge negative meaning. They'll cry because someone called them a bagel! His teacher will just be like "are you a bagel? No, you're a boy, don't worry about it!". But it's such a good example of classical conditioning!


----------



## TwilightAgain

PoasCrazy said:


> Um , fur-burger is slang for hairy P*ssy

:rofl: thats what it made me think of, but I very much doubt the kid knows what it means!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Lol I've never heard that one before.


----------



## 17thy

Oh. My. God. I think I would have just about died of laughing if my daughter called me a fur burger! :O hahaha.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

My daughter has recently learnt the words 'willy' and 'poo poo head'. They now seem to have become acceptable ends to any conversation. :dohh:

The other day she said to me: We have to sing a song at school that has a bad word in it. It's called Santa Claus is coming to town and we have to say *whispers* Goodness sake.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

well! we were sitting watching tv the other night and Mia turned round and said to my OH "Peter your a tit" I was like:saywhat: 

so he looked at me and I just shook my head as if to say ignore it and we just let it go and she has never said it since, we def do not use that word in the house im ashamed to say if I stub my toe or do something sore I have said oh f**k and she has NEVER said this

She has also came in and said to me (when I had a mouth full of curry so couldnt answer before OH did) "mum, are you and peter getting married cause your gay" and OH said no gay is when a boy is with a boy and a girl with a girl so she says so if I marry a girl im gay :dohh: lol (nothing against gay people at all by the way) xx


----------



## JASMAK

OMG that's hilarious!!! Um, no, nothing too much yet. Jasper knows that there are 'swears' out there, and he knows he isn't allowed to use those words until he is an adult. I remember when I was in grammar school, I learned the word dilldough. Well, I had NO IDEA what it was! lmao. My mom was very angry that I said the word, which made me love it even more. It was several years before I knew what it meant, and then I was embarassed. hahaha


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

aw I cant believe you kept saying that word lol thats funny xx


----------



## Marima

_I guess best way to get rid of these words is to ignore._


----------



## mandy81

I have never heard of that before tbh


----------



## booda

I'm sending you the bill for drycleaning my couch, ust pissed on it :haha:


----------

